# sprunkle mts



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Will there be a different if I just kinda light Sprinkle some mts to cover the bottom and top it off with sand?
Just enought mts so you can't see the glass.

Or 

I was thinking of making some mts cube 2x2 and place it between the sand.
1-2" of sand - mts cube - 1-2" sand. Thinking of 1cube per 1sq inch. And Sprinkle some Osmocote plus to cover the left over space.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Can I ask why?


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds excruciatingly long winded.


----------

